# Wanted: young male or neut fem (LI, NY)



## Roxis1 (May 10, 2011)

We recently lost our boy Bo to heart failure. Now his brother, Taco (14 months old), is alone so we're looking for a pal for him. Must be very tame and friendly. Taco is a very mellow, easy goin' guy who likes to hang out, just not alone.

Any advice and or adoption leads greatly appreciated!

Thank you! 

[email protected]


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I sent you an email. ;D


----------



## 3little1z (Jun 2, 2011)

hey! i have two rats i am looking to find a home for. they are about 2 and they need a home. i love them i have had them since they have been a few weeks old and i can no longer keep them due to my landlord. :/ im located in long island ny. Please if you are interested i can send any pictures. and they are so loving and mellow, and im sure of it would get along with your ratty!

if your interested please email: [email protected]


----------

